# Other Puzzles in CCT



## Basscuber (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get other puzzle options and other puzzle scrambles for the CCT timer? a plugin maybe? Because it doesn't have an option for siamese cubes or other puzzles like that.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 28, 2010)

I would usually just use a qqtimer scramble, or just do a hand scramble.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 28, 2010)

All scrambles in CCT are done as a plugin, and if I remember it correctly the pyraminx scrambler was initially not bundled with CCT. 

So if you are able to program java you could port existing javascript scramblers or implement the scrambler on your own. (Or try requesting a specific scrambler and hope that someone would find it interesting to do)


----------

